# hows big white bc?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

even if it doesn't snow, you won't get bored there

10 people at a time going up the 2 "main" lifts cuts down on the lines

2 parks, 2 pipes (usually), and a full snowcross course

lots of trees, both light and dense


----------



## bloodfira (Jul 9, 2009)

sick i like the sound of that. hows the rest of the mountain?
and the weather up there, lots of snow usally?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

snow is dry, not as much as the coastal mountains, but definitely not bare

area is big enough that powder stashes can stay mostly untouched for days even during busy periods

village is typical resort stuff


----------



## boarder27 (Sep 9, 2010)

I went last year... Ski in, ski out was a nice bonus. The vertical is not huge, but the mountain is big. There are lots of snow days, but they don't get as many big dumps as some of the others. Its a good deal compared to some of your other options too. I was there early March and we got three days of sun and two days of light snow (3-5 cm). Another thing to note is that it was March break, but we didn't wait in a single lift line... pretty sweet. If you manage to get a big snow day, the place would be incredible... unfortunately, I went when it got a little warm, so there was a lot of crunchy stuff.


----------



## bloodfira (Jul 9, 2009)

awesome, im gonna book my trip soon.
mad respects to all you


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

the place gets it name from the low visibility that frequently occurs. BIG WHITE OUT!

personally, the most challenging aspect of our two weeks there, was not getting bored. although that was perhaps in part due to a lack of snow?

the high alpine area is nice in a dump though and the 'snow ghosts' are a strange sight. lower down and the tree runs as already said are the real thrill.

as for parks 'n' pipes.... well i never use them, but i did see them there and i understand that their quality is quite high.

it is definitely worth the look, but for me, whistler is better simply for the available back country.

oh and the village is nice but the entire resort is FAMILY ORIENTATED, so no excessive speeds.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

the only places to get into trouble for going fast are on the main green runs that connect with the village, and you really have to be hauling ass


----------



## diva2703 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey I just wanted to add a comment to this post as I love Big White - I'm about to go back for my third season in a row there!

It pretty much has a bit of everything, and the ski in ski out access is awesome pretty much wherever you are on the mountain. Its true that it quite often is a bit of a big white out - but when its like that you get the whole mountain pretty much to yourself anyway, so its not like you crash into anyone.

Apart from the two weeks over christmas when it gets a little busier and you might have to wait ten minutes to get on the lift - every other day up there is hardly any wait time for the lifts, oh except on weekend powder days.

The powder up there is like floating in cloud and has been known to be so deep it comes up to your shoulders! But not in the three years I have been there of course.

January will be cold - the other year one of the lifts got closed simply because people were getting frostbite - well it was like -38 degrees with the wind chill! brrrrrrr

There is only 2/3 main drinking bars, but the nightlife is pretty hectic and you will have an awesome time up there! Enjoy!!:thumbsup:


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

it's really flat and overall pretty lame terrain. :thumbsdown:
it's alright for skateboard style fun-laps, hitting mini-cutouts and stuff i suppose.
decent snow, pretty dry. busier than what i'm used to, but nothing like Whistler or the states.
their terrain park is really good. :thumbsup:


----------



## bloodfira (Jul 9, 2009)

what do you think about revelstoke? would it be a better choice?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

what are you looking to do?

revy and big white are 2 very different places


----------



## bloodfira (Jul 9, 2009)

clifs, good tree runs, wide open terrain, pillows, good snow.
park is not my main cocern, no line ups, and relatively cheaper than whistler. anything out in bc is better then whats
available to me in ontario. dont really care to go to whistler its way
to much money, ill do whistler next year.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

you'll find more of that in revelstoke or kicking horse


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Sick Ass Freeriding -> Revelstoke (bring girls)
Park & Partying -> Big White
simple as that.


----------

